# Chumming for carp



## TIGGER

I never thought of chumming for the carp untill i read in a post that somebody had done it. Do many of you guys do this? Will you throw out corn or the bait that you will use the next day? I have some spots i would to try this at.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I chum almost everywhere I fish for carp. Usually I cast a pole out and then chum right on top of it. Alot of times I chum with just canned corn, other times I will use boiled field corn w/ a little flavoring in it. You can chum with all kinds of stuff. I know people that chum with rabbit or guinea pig pellets. They will catapult or spod them out over the area they are fishing. You can also use corn flakes or oats. Soak them in a little water and make a ball then throw it out where your fishing. There is a 1000 different things you can chum with and have success.

Jake


----------



## TIGGER

Can you take the food pellets and tie them in a mesh sack like I do with salmon eggs for steelhead? Put them on a hook and cast them out. Or do you think the carp's mouth would feel the netting and drop it instantly?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I wouldn't use the pellets for bait. Sometimes if you get them wet you can pack them in a feeder and use them as chum that way. I wouldn't suggest rigging them like you do eggs for trout and salmon. When I have pellets I just shoot them out with a catapult/slingshot.

Jake


----------



## liquidsoap

I am not a big carp fisherman like most of these people who talk in this thread, but I just use canned corn at reservours, give it a few hours, and pretty soon it will be loaded with carp, and you can have fun for hours.

Dont forget a can opener like I always do, pain in the you no what to break the can!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

If ya forget your can opener ya just got to go ghetto on the lid. Poke your knife into the top and cut and "X" then peel back with your pliers 

Jake


----------



## crappielooker

and if you don't carry a knife like i do.. do what i do, cuss all the way while driving to pick one up from the nearest store..


----------



## peple of the perch

i just rthrow out corn and wait


----------



## liquidsoap

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> If ya forget your can opener ya just got to go ghetto on the lid. Poke your knife into the top and cut and "X" then peel back with your pliers
> 
> Jake





crappielooker said:


> and if you don't carry a knife like i do.. do what i do, cuss all the way while driving to pick one up from the nearest store..



I usually just find a big rock and you know the rest! 
Thats after cussing up a storm


----------



## leckig

can you simply trhow the whole can? let the carp open it...


----------



## Herkel

A good way to chum is to mix flour with the corn and make base ball size baits, There a lot easier to throw out than a hand full of corn. It works for me. Herk


----------



## PAYARA

I rarely do any pre-baiting(days in advance).I ussually
just bait once I arrive for the session,unless Iam going to
be fishing boilies!Then I will bait them up for several days
to maybe weeks.Iam going to be starting something like 
this pretty soon(made nearly 30 kilos of boilies in the last
week ).If Iam not fishing with boilies and baiting up the
area once I arrive for a session,I go with sweetcorn and
LOTS of it!Don't be afraid to bait with the stuff.They will
make short work of sweetcorn in no time!One 20lber will
suck up the contents of several cans in just minutes!I 
often add alot of cooked seed to the mix!It keeps the 
fish in the area alot longer than just the corn on its 
own!

If you have problems getting corn out to the fish and
don't own a spod or catapult.You can take the road
I use to take (still do!)and just freeze the corn in a 
cup or an ice try and throw the bait out like that.It 
won't last long but you can manage to get enough 
bait out to the fish.You could also of course just 
use ground bait!Just mix the corn with bread crumb 
and form balls out of it.They can be tossed or even 
casted and shook of the line once on bottom,over 
and over untill you have created a suitable feeding 
area!This is an excellent method that I still use 
today!


----------



## Herkel

Payara, What keeps the frozen corn from floating away? Herk


----------

